# Hanes or FOL



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone know when I can get Hanes or Fruit of the Loom men's underwear? Never had to look for it before in Dubai and in Canada I would just get them at Wal-mart. Thanks


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Carrefour has Hanes.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Carrefour- my husband picked up t's and undies.... ahh and how he misses wal mart lol!!


----------

